# on the scales to often



## traceycat (Sep 10, 2010)

hi everyone.
since i started trying to loss weight i think im a bit obsessive with weighing myself in fact i know i am. i weigh every morning an sometimes twice a day just to check i havent put any on but when i see sometimes that ive gained a couple of pounds from one day to the next i get upset and think im never gonna be able to do it. my hubby said he would hide the scales from me in a joking manner but maybe thats what i need and just weigh myself once a week. what do you all think, should i just weigh weekly an prehaps share how im doing on the forum and write every week what ive lost (or gained) it might help me stay motivated. do you think this a good idea.
thanks xxx


----------



## Steff (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Tracey sorry to say but i agree with hubby hun weighing yourself to often will drive you insane and more then likely  start upsetting you, its entirely your choice how you want to weigh yourself so i dont want to sound bossy but i would say weekly would be perfect and yeah like you say put your weight loss/gain on here like a weekly diary thing.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 10, 2010)

thanks steffie hun. i will let hubby hide the scales even if he has to keep them in the boot of the car when hes at work lol. i will make a type of diary on here an weigh myself every monday morn. i think this might help me alot.
im looking forward now to doing this  xx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 10, 2010)

I think that it depends on how you treat the readings you get if you weigh yourself daily.

I do tend to weigh myself daily, but absolutely do not fret and worry if one or two readings are up or down significantly. I just simply like to know where I am day to day (or otherwise I worry about not knowing!).

When I record the weight in my spreadsheet, I do that on a week by week basis. That is, I overtype the weight for the current week and then lock it off and start a new line at the start of a new week.

The day by day variations are not important, it's the weekly ones that I take account of.

Andy


----------



## traceycat (Sep 10, 2010)

Andy HB said:


> I think that it depends on how you treat the readings you get if you weigh yourself daily.
> 
> I do tend to weigh myself daily, but absolutely do not fret and worry if one or two readings are up or down significantly. I just simply like to know where I am day to day (or otherwise I worry about not knowing!).
> 
> ...



thanks for the reply andy. i like your idea but my problem is that i do worry when the readings go up a few pounds. i think its good that you dont let the day to day readings get to you and you just record your weekly weight.  i think i might have better control if i just weigh weekly, i was getting abit to carried away by weighing myself every day maybe twice a day.


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 10, 2010)

Maybe it's a man thing Andy.  I also weigh myself every morning, as, like you, I like to see progress (or otherwise), and link it to what I have eaten the previous day.  Like you Tracy, I do get days when I see an increase, but it's usually because I was a bit greedy the day before.  And it soon comes off again. Don't fret about it, it happens to us all.

Brian


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi tracey. Definitely only weigh yourself once a week otherwise you will get obsessed. Try and do it at the same time each week. I find I weigh less first thing in the morning after I have just got up and in the nud.

Di x


----------



## cazscot (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Tracey, Please only weigh yourself once a week.  I used to go on the scales every day and began to get really obsessed and upset if I saw a figure I didnt like!

It is only your weekly weigh that you should be worrying about so only go on the scales once per week (at the same time).  Good luck x


----------



## Annimay (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi, I was the same - always weighing and getting obsessive.  I've got rid of having scales in the house now, I go to Boots if I need to get weighed in between nurse appointments.  (I don't get weighed in the nud though - I don't think they'd like it!)


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks for all your replies and support . i have now got my scales in boot of hubbys car  so didnt weigh myself this morning. i cant wait to monday morning now to see how ive done, yesterday i was 12st 11lb so hopefully it  will be less. just hope i remember to get the scales from the car lol


----------



## tracey w (Sep 11, 2010)

Tracey I totally know where you are coming from. I have been weighing myself daily and know i shouldnt!

Your right it gets upsetting if you see an increase even though you are doing your uttmost re diet and exercise. My OH tells me over and over that its just the weekly ones that count and the daily fluctuations are normal. Well done for getting rid of the scales though, I fear i will still be doing the daileys


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 11, 2010)

Me too, I personally find it keeps me on my toes.  I don't want to wait till the end of the week to find that I have mountain to climb.  Nip it in the bud is my philosophy.

Brian


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 11, 2010)

dorsetlad said:


> Me too, I personally find it keeps me on my toes.  I don't want to wait till the end of the week to find that I have mountain to climb.  Nip it in the bud is my philosophy.
> 
> Brian



Ditto.

But I can see how it can become too obsessive. But then, living on my own I can indulge myself!

Andy


----------



## Gwynn (Feb 24, 2021)

Hi, I weigh myself every day at 6am. If the reading goes up I just think that my body is readjusting itself in some way and I do not worry about it. This has happened several times whilst on my very low carb, low calorie diet. It always seems to resolved itself given a couple of days.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 24, 2021)

I think it must be a man thing as I also weigh myself first thing every morning. Get up, quick wee and then on the scales. Downstairs, kettle on and then test BG while the kettle boils. The scales are linked to an app on my iPad and I find the graphical display really helps with my motivation


----------



## Inka (Feb 24, 2021)

This thread is more than 10 years old! I’m sure the OP has lost her weight now


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

adrian1der said:


> I think it must be a man thing as I also weigh myself first thing every morning. Get up, quick wee and then on the scales. Downstairs, kettle on and then test BG while the kettle boils. The scales are linked to an app on my iPad and I find the graphical display really helps with my motivation


What if you put weight on, would that not demotivate you?


----------



## Ditto (Feb 24, 2021)

I wish peoples would come back and check in and let us know how they are. 

I weigh daily because I read an article that says most successful slimmers weigh daily. I'm always very influenced by what I read or what I watch on the tv and take whatever info I feel is good for me. My 'main' weight is on a Sunday, I put a red box around that entry in the diary.


----------



## adrian1der (Feb 24, 2021)

grovesy said:


> What if you put weight on, would that not demotivate you?


No - actually works the other way!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 24, 2021)

Well it never worked for me!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 24, 2021)

If everyone was motivated by the same things, nobody in the world would be overweight !

Have to say in the past it's clothes that have motivated me by and large, can't get into something favourite - but since we've had less social life I have actually become more than a bit of a slob.  Waynetta's older sister .....


----------

